# عن القتل في المسيحية؟



## anis.7r (4 مارس 2011)

اخواني الأعضاء السلام عليكم 
سنة 2002 التقيت بشخص من نيجيريا و هو مسيحي و بالرغم من إنجليزيتي 
الضعيفة و مفهومي عن الديانة المسيحية الذي يكاد يكون منعدم إلا أنني كنت 
أتناقش معه أحيانا عن هذه الديانة و عن النقاط الصحيحة التي يتداولها 
الشباب المسلم هنا و النقاط الخطأ و التي هي غير ذلك من منظور المسيحيين. 
و هذه الأيام بدأت اطلع أكثر على النت في أوقات الفراغ و وجدت الكثير 
من الأشياء التي كنت أجهلها و لم يسبق لي و أن سمعت أو قرأت عنها. . 
المهم في أحد تلك المواضيع التي تحدثنا فيها أنا و هذا الصديق النيجيري تكلمنا 
عن القتل في الديانة المسيحية فقال لي أن ذلك لا يجوز و أن هناك عبارة في الإنجيل 
تنص على ذلك و تمنعه مهما كانت الظروف فقلت له كيف ذلك و أعطاني مثالا على 
ذلك في شكل سؤال قال لي عندكم "لو دخل مجموعة من الأشرار إلى بيتك لأجل 
الاغتصاب و القتل ثم النهب ماذا كنتم فاعلين" فقلت له أننا نقاومه و ندافع عن العرض 
و النفس و لو كلفنا ذلك قتلهم لأننا في حالة دفاع عن النفس و العرض و لكنه فاجئني 
أن ذلك ممنوع في الديانة المسيحية حتى و لو كلفه ذلك حياته و اغتصبت الحرمات 
في بيته و سرقت أمواله. . 
و الحقيقة فاجئني هذا الرد منه و منذ ذلك الوقت لم ألتقي بهذا الشخص و اليوم 
أسأل هل هذا هو ما يقوله المسيحيون كلهم أم هي نظرة فئة معينة من الناس 
من المسيحيين. . أردت أن أستفهم منكم الموضوع بالضبط و أتمنى أن تجيبوني 
عليه و إن كان الموضوع مكرر أرجو أن تعطوني الرابط أين تم نقاش مثل هذا الموضوع 
لأرجع إليه و بالمناسبة آمل أن تفتح أبواب لجميع الناس حتى تكون لهم فرصة تحريك 
للعقل و لحرية الاعتقاد (و أكيد الانترنيت واحدة من تلك الأبواب) بعيدا عن التعصب 
و النصرة لمعتقداتهم و شكرا لكم


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*سلام و نعمة 
القتل ممنوع في المسيحية مهما كانت الاسباب التي تستدعي لذلك 
فنحن كلنا ثقة ان هناك رب عادل يأخذ حقوق المظلومين 

المسيح ذات نفسه عندما جاء الجنود للقبض عليه للصلب و عندما رفع بطرس سيفه ليدافع عن المسيح وقت القبض عليه انتهره ومنعه قائلاً "اردد سيفك إلى غمده لأن كل الذين يأخذون بالسيف بالسيف يهلكون"​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

توجد أسئلة تفترض ظروفاً تحتوى على كل ما فى الدنيا من مصائب وتعقيدات
فمع أن هذه الأمور قد تحدث فعلاً ، ولكنها لا تجتمع معاً هكذا ، وكأن شياطين العالم كله قد إجتمعت على شخص واحد ، ولا مفر له إلاَّ الإستسلام

فهذه الأسئلة تستهدف إصابة الآخرين بصدمة تمنع التفكير الطبيعى فى الظروف الطبيعية 
بغرض تبرير النتيجة التى يريدها صاحب السؤال

فهنا تجمهت كل الظروف السوداوية ، وتم إلقائها فى وجوهنا ، ثم قيل لنا : والآن ، ماذا ستفعلون

والإجابة على هذه التهويلات الشيطانية ، تكون بأننا نؤمن بوجود الله وبأنه يدبر حياتنا ، وبأن الأمور لن يتركها تتطور حتى تصل إلى ما يؤدى لخرابنا

وعندنا وعده الصادق :

[ الله أمين ، الذى لن يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تحتملون ، بل سيجعل مع التجربة المعونة ]

*فلا تسِّودها فى وجوهنا ، لأن ذلك من عمل الشيطان*

فربنا موجود ، ينقذنا من الهلاك ، ويوصلنا إلى ملكوت السموات بكل سلام


----------



## anis.7r (4 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك Rosetta 
ظننت أنه كان مخطئ أو أنه اعتقاد مجموعة مسيحية ينتمي إليها 
و لذلك أحببت التأكد و اتضاح الأمر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

إدرس سيرة الشهداء فى المسيحية ، لتتعرف على أمثلة على هذا الإسلوب فى الحياة

فبعضهم كانوا أبطالاً جبابرة فى الحروب ، مثل مارجرجس وفيلوباتير مرقوريوس والأمير تادرس ومارمينا

وعندما تعلق الأمر بالشهادة للمسيح ، فإنهم نزعوا سيوفهم بأيديهم ، وألقوا بها بعيداً ، ثم أعلنوا إيمانهم وإستعدادهم للإستشهاد على إسم المسيح

فإنك سترى كيف حلَّت عليهم قوة الله الجبارة فى إحتمال ما لايحتمله بشر
حتى أنهوا حياتهم نهاية مجيدة ، كانت السبب فى إيمان الآخرين


----------



## anis.7r (4 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكي شنوده 
لا أكذب عليك لم أفهم ماذا تقصد في مشاركتك 
هل تعترض على الإجابة أم على السؤال فإن 
كان على السؤال فهذا الظرف كثير الحدوث و خاصة 
أثناء الحروبكما يعلم الجميع أين تتقدم مجموعة 
من الجند و يبدأوا يعيثون فسادا في القرى 
و المساكن و تكثر الحالات التي ذكرت في الأعلى 
أو يمكن أنك تقصد شيئا آخر، الفائدة أن الإجابات 
السابقة هي المعتمدة عند المسيحيين على ما 
أظن و هذا سؤال واحد فقط (إجابته نعم أو لا) من 
ضمن الكثير من الأسئلة التي سأطرحها في هذا 
القسم حتى أعرف الكثير عن الديانتين المسيحية 
و الإسلام فحتى في الإسلام لدي الكثير من الشبهات 
و الأسئلة لم أجد لها إجابات ليومنا هذا و لم يتطرق 
لها أحد في هذا المنتدى حسبما اطلعت داخل أقسامه.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 مارس 2011)

لم أعترض على شيئ ، وإنما أوضحت الفكر المسيحى

والإنجيل يقول أنه لا يمكن للشخص الذى يعيش بحسب الجسد أن يقبله

فلكى تقبل نير المسيح ، ينبغى أن تؤمن به ، فحينئذ سيحمل معك النير

فما كان يتصوره الإنسان مستحيلاً ، سيجده ممكناً ، بنعمة المسيح

وذلك الأمر ينطبق على كل الوصايا العالية المستوى التى يطلبها مننا

فإننا بدونه لا نقدر عليها ولا على أى شيئ
ولكن بمعونته ونعمته نقدر على كل شيئ
وذلك ينطبق على كل ما فى المسيحية

مثل شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ، ومثل شريعة الطلاق لعلة الزنى فقط ، ومثل وصية محبة الأعداء .... إلخ
كلها بدون المسيح صعبة جداً 
ولكنها بنعمته تصير سهلة جداً
لذلك قال

حملى خفيف ونيرى هيِّن

لأنه يحمله معنا

هذا هو سر قوة المسيحية ، أن المسيح حىّ ، ويعمل معنا


----------



## anis.7r (4 مارس 2011)

أتشرف بمعرفتك أستاذ مكرم 
   و أشكرك كثيرا على التوضيح و آسف لأنني لم أفهمك في البداية 
   و أنت تعرف أن البيئة المحيطة بنا تلعب دورا كبيرا في فهم حقيقة 
   الأشياء و تعاليم الديانة المسيحية على الخصوص و لذا فهمها يحتاج 
   إلى وقت أليس كذلك؟


----------



## أَمَة (5 مارس 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> أتشرف بمعرفتك أستاذ مكرم
> و أشكرك كثيرا على التوضيح و آسف لأنني لم أفهمك في البداية
> و أنت تعرف أن البيئة المحيطة بنا تلعب دورا كبيرا في فهم حقيقة
> الأشياء و تعاليم الديانة المسيحية على الخصوص و لذا فهمها يحتاج
> إلى وقت أليس كذلك؟


 
نعم كذلك!

هل فهمت الردود ام لديك المزيد من الإستفسار؟ 
يسعدنا توضيح ما تحتاج توضيحه لتفهم ما هو خارج البيئة الميطة بك.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مارس 2011)

أشكرك على ردك أخى
وأشكر أختنا الحبيبة على تعويض عدم وجودى
ولكن لى تعقيب صغير

فإن المسيحية أسهل جداً جداً مما تتخيل
وفى نفس الوقت يمكن أن تصبح عقدة العقد

وذلك التحول إلى التعقيد لا ينبع منها ، بل من الشخص المتلقى
وذلك لا يعود إلى مستواه العلمى ، بل مستوى محبته للحق

*النقطة الحاسمة فى التأثير ، هى محبتك للحق*

++++++++

*فالمسيحية هى المسيح*

ومعرفة المسيح سهلة لمن على شاكلته ، صعبة لمن هم عكسه

*المسيح هو الحق والإستقامة *(دوغرى وكلامه واحد ليس فيه تلاعب)

ومن هم على هذه الشاكلة ، يفهمونه سريعاً ، وعكسه لا يفهمونه مهما فعلت

*المسيحية هى المسيح*

فإن سمعت كلامه وقرأت عن معجزاته ، وأنت من محبى الحق ، فإنك ستحبه ، وستبحث عنه من قلبك ، فيعلن لك ذاته

*المسيح حىٌّ *، وهو يتعامل معنا كلنا بقوة عظيمة ، ويعلن ذاته لذوى القلوب المحبة للحق

لذلك ، فمعرفته سهلة جداً على من هم على شاكلته ، فى محبة الحق

ولكنها عسيرة جداً جداً ، على المراوغين المتلاعبين ، وعلى المنافقين ، وعلى الملفقين ... إلخ


----------



## anis.7r (5 مارس 2011)

> هل فهمت الردود ام لديك المزيد من الإستفسار؟


نعـم فهمت الشق المتعلق بسؤالـي أما الباقي 
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

نعم كذلك 

فإن المسيحية أسهل جداً جداً مما تتخيل
وفى نفس الوقت يمكن أن تصبح عقدة العقد
وذلك التحول إلى التعقيد لا ينبع منها ، بل من الشخص المتلقى
وذلك لا يعود إلى مستواه العلمى ، بل مستوى محبته للحق
عندنا (أقصد لدى المسلمين بالتحديد) الموت حقيقة يقينية و لا شك و لكن 
هذه الحقيقة لا يستسيغها الناس بل و الأكثر تدينا بالرغم أنهم يشددون على 
حب لقاء الله و و و و 
و لكن الظاهـر أن الموت إذا اقترب فالأجساد تختلج و الوجوه تتبدل و غيره مما 
يدل على أن هذا الحب (مستوى المحبة للحق) غير حسي في حقيقته و على 
ما أظن هذا هو الفارق بين المسيحية و الإسلام أي الاتجاه الروحي و الاتجاه 
الحسي الروحي المزدوج و لذا قلت لدى المسلمين تحديدا. . 

هل يمكنني وضع استفسارات خارج هذا الموضوع هنا (لتجنب كثرة المواضيع)
أم يلزمني فتح مواضيع جديدة متعددة في نفس القسم؟​


----------



## anis.7r (5 مارس 2011)

*تعديـل للرد الأخيـر:*



> هل فهمت الردود ام لديك المزيد من الإستفسار؟


نعـم فهمت الشق المتعلق بسؤالـي أما الباقي 
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

نعم كذلك 



> فإن المسيحية أسهل جداً جداً مما تتخيل
> وفى نفس الوقت يمكن أن تصبح عقدة العقد
> وذلك التحول إلى التعقيد لا ينبع منها ، بل من الشخص المتلقى
> وذلك لا يعود إلى مستواه العلمى ، بل مستوى محبته للحق




عندنا (أقصد لدى المسلمين بالتحديد) الموت حقيقة يقينية و لا شك و لكن 
هذه الحقيقة لا يستسيغها الناس بل و الأكثر تدينا بالرغم أنهم يشددون على 
حب لقاء الله و و و و 
و لكن الظاهـر أن الموت إذا اقترب فالأجساد تختلج و الوجوه تتبدل و غيره مما 
يدل على أن هذا الحب (مستوى المحبة للحق) غير حسي في حقيقته و على 
ما أظن هذا هو الفارق بين المسيحية و الإسلام أي الاتجاه الروحي و الاتجاه 
الحسي الروحي المزدوج و لذا قلت لدى المسلمين تحديدا. . 

هل يمكنني وضع استفسارات خارج هذا الموضوع هنا (لتجنب كثرة المواضيع)
أم يلزمني فتح مواضيع جديدة متعددة في نفس القسم؟​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مارس 2011)

ليس الكل يخافون لحظة الموت
بل البعض يكونون فى حالة فرح وتهليل
وعندنا فى القديسين المعاصرين أمثلة بلا حصر
أذكر منها القمص بيشوى كامل
الذى صاح منادياً من معه لينظروا إلى ما يراه
إذ رأى سقف الحجرة وقد تلاشى وظهرت مناظر القديسين فى إستقباله

وهذه الخبرات موجودة بكثرة عندنا (لى شخصياً مشاهدات لبعض المنتقلين بالفرح)

وقد دفعتنى روعة هذه الخبرات المعاصرة ، لتجميعها فى كتاب من جزئين
وأعد سيادتك بتقديم الرابط بعد قليل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 مارس 2011)

العنوان هو :
http://spirit-exit-miracles.blogspot.com/

http://spirit-exit-miracles.blogspot.com/


ولكن معذرة عن عدم تنظيم الكتابة على الموقع بالنت

كما أن الجزء الأول جاء بعد تنزيل الجزء الثانى

ولكنك بفطنتك ستتلافى هذه النقائص


----------



## anis.7r (5 مارس 2011)

شكـرا جـاري الاطـلاع على محتوى الجزئيـن. .


----------



## ابا مالك (3 سبتمبر 2011)

يعني لو تعرض شخص لهدا الموقف ممكن انه يدافع بكل بما اوتيح من قوة ووسائل لكن دون قتل وان قتل بالغلط هدا الشخص في سبيل الدفاع عن النفس يعني هجم عليا وحاول انه يقتلني وقمت باطلاق الرصاص عليه ولكن قصد ان اصيبة بجروح وليس قتله ولكن مات فدلك مسموح ولا كيف 
وشكرا


----------

